# Pray for my son. Please



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 20, 2019)

So we brought our 2 year old son with down syndrome to doc because we thought he had the flu. Well looks like it may be leukemia or aplastic anemia.  Please pray for him. Thank you!!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 20, 2019)

That’s heartbreaking.. your son and your family will be added to our prayer list.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 20, 2019)

I am so sorry y'all are going through this.
I read this & prayed for him. Will continue to lift you all up in prayer.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 20, 2019)

Prayers just sent up again for Hudson


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 20, 2019)

Prayers for the lil guy.  I feel so sorry for those sick little ones that can't even explain what is going on with how they feel.  

My heart goes out to your family.  God bless


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 20, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Prayers just sent up. Please give us his first name.


His name is Hudson. Thanks guys


----------



## Headshot (Dec 20, 2019)

Prayers sent for all of you and the medical staff.  Hope he's ok.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm so sorry brother. Your son will surely be in my continued prayers. 

I will speak for everyone on here. We are all open to talk if you need someone.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm so sorry brother. Your son will surely be in my continued prayers.
> 
> I will speak for everyone on here. We are all open to talk if you need someone.


Thanks


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 20, 2019)

Prayers sent!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 20, 2019)

Prayers sent sir.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Dec 20, 2019)

Done


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Prayers sent your way,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 20, 2019)

In the tradition of my faith, praying together and aloud......

Lord Jesus Christ, Good Shepherd of the sheep, you gather the lambs in your arms and carry them in your bosom: We commend to your loving care this child Hudson.  Relieve his pain, guard him from all danger, restore to him your gifts of gladness and strength, and raise him up to a life of service to you.  Hear us, we pray _Amen._


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 20, 2019)

So we have done blood work and it came back inconclusive.  So we did a bone marrow test late yesterday and they said we would have positive diagnosis of either leukemia or aplastic anemia.  Well test results of bone marrow are back and still no answer.  Said it showed small leukemia cells but not enough to prove that's it. And the other signs do not lead to positive of aplastic anemia.  Doc says this is very rare.  So now we wait for another bone marrow test in week or two. So looks like we have a new home here for awhile.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 20, 2019)

Thank you for updating us. Will continue to pray.


----------



## TJay (Dec 20, 2019)

Prayers offered up.


----------



## antharper (Dec 20, 2019)

Praying for your son


----------



## Duff (Dec 20, 2019)

Praying for Hudson and family


----------



## K80 (Dec 21, 2019)

kmaxwell3 said:


> So we have done blood work and it came back inconclusive.  So we did a bone marrow test late yesterday and they said we would have positive diagnosis of either leukemia or aplastic anemia.  Well test results of bone marrow are back and still no answer.  Said it showed small leukemia cells but not enough to prove that's it. And the other signs do not lead to positive of aplastic anemia.  Doc says this is very rare.  So now we wait for another bone marrow test in week or two. So looks like we have a new home here for awhile.


Hey brother,  sorry to hear about your son.  Prayers for him and your family.  Especially considering the time of year it is.   It's no fun spending the holidays in the hospital.  When our son was sick with cancer we spent every holiday in the hospital over a 15 month span.  He also passed on Christmas 2014.   One thing that has helped us keep the holidays special is we focus on the true reason for Christmas.   The good thing is Grant loved birthday parties and he went to celebrate at the biggest birthday party of them all with our  Lord and Savior.

With your family inpatient over the holidays I'd like to do something for yall.   It can be a catered meal, gifts, or anything that would lift y'all's family up during this time.  We're am have a small Foundation in our son's honor,  the Grant William Terrell Foundation,  typically we di something special for a family for Christmas be it provide gifts for all the children in the family for Christmas,  a big Christmas final Christmas, or etc however this year I've been busy keeping my head above water with my business and have had to take attention of off our Foundation so we don't have a family lined up to help make the holidays special for this year.  Shoot me a private message


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 21, 2019)

K80 said:


> Hey brother,  sorry to hear about your son.  Prayers for him and your family.  Especially considering the time of year it is.   It's no fun spending the holidays in the hospital.  When our son was sick with cancer we spent every holiday in the hospital over a 15 month span.  He also passed on Christmas 2014.   One thing that has helped us keep the holidays special is we focus on the true reason for Christmas.   The good thing is Grant loved birthday parties and he went to celebrate at the biggest birthday party of them all with our  Lord and Savior.
> 
> With your family inpatient over the holidays I'd like to do something for yall.   It can be a catered meal, gifts, or anything that would lift y'all's family up during this time.  We're am have a small Foundation in our son's honor,  the Grant William Terrell Foundation,  typically we di something special for a family for Christmas be it provide gifts for all the children in the family for Christmas,  a big Christmas final Christmas, or etc however this year I've been busy keeping my head above water with my business and have had to take attention of off our Foundation so we don't have a family lined up to help make the holidays special for this year.  Shoot me a private message


Thank you so much sir


----------



## NoOne (Dec 21, 2019)

Praying for God's mercy, grace and peace for all.


----------



## onedude (Dec 21, 2019)

Prayers for your son and your family!


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 21, 2019)

Prayers sent


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 21, 2019)

I want to give a huge shout out to K80 and his family.  He went above and beyond to help us and my little boy and family. I am a complete stranger to him till little while ago and meet with me and we talked about there experiences with this and there son Grant. He and his family are a testament of the gods love. It makes our hearts feel better knowing there are people in this messed up world that still care for other people. God bless you K80 and your family and Grant. Thank you so much for reaching out to me on this.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you all!!


----------



## fredw (Dec 22, 2019)

Praying for Hudson.


----------



## cramer (Dec 22, 2019)

Prayers sent


----------



## cullyhog (Dec 22, 2019)

Prayers sent for Hudson and family.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 22, 2019)

He seems to be doing a little better this morn. He has started eating again. And fighting nurses when they check him out. Hard to get any rest in this place


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2019)

Our prayers are added.


----------



## JKat81 (Dec 22, 2019)

My family will be praying for Hudson daily.


----------



## grady white (Dec 22, 2019)

another prayer sent to Christ ..he still heals the same yesterday,today and forever


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 22, 2019)

As a parent it makes you feel helpless! No worst feeling. 
? for y’all.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks guys. Still hanging there. Have to do more test later this week looks like.


----------



## speedcop (Dec 23, 2019)

Remember God works in mysterious ways. Let’s hope it’s a Christmas miracle.Our prayers are sent and arms open if we can help.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 24, 2019)

He is much better. He is sitting up playing this morn with physical therapy.  His brothers and sisters came to see him yesterday and that made a high difference with him. Thanks again guys!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2019)

kmaxwell3 said:


> He is much better. He is sitting up playing this morn with physical therapy.  His brothers and sisters came to see him yesterday and that made a high difference with him. Thanks again guys!!


I hope that things continue to improve,. We are thinking about y'all.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 24, 2019)

kmaxwell3 said:


> He is much better. He is sitting up playing this morn with physical therapy.  His brothers and sisters came to see him yesterday and that made a high difference with him. Thanks again guys!!


So glad to hear that!
Continuing prayers.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 24, 2019)

So they took him off oxygen and his ivs. Looking much better. Still have a long road once we figure out what this is.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2019)

My prayers are with you, through it all.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 24, 2019)

glad to hear that Hudson is feeling somewhat better.

We are still praying for the little feller.... Tell him we all said Merry Christmas


----------



## dslc6487 (Dec 24, 2019)

Praying for Hudson and the whole family.  Also, may God lead the hands of the medical staff that is taking care of Hudson.  You will continue to be in our prayers...


----------



## oops1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Continued prayers. Merry Christmas to you fine folks.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 24, 2019)

Prayers continue Merry Christmas to y’all


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas kmaxwell3!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks for the report. Don’t ever forget the power of prayer


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 24, 2019)

Heavenly Father, giver of life and health: Comfort and relieve your sick servant Hudson, and give your power of healing to those who minister to his needs, that he may be strengthened in his weakness and have confidence in your loving care; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

How are things going @kmaxwell3?


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 29, 2019)

4HAND said:


> How are things going @kmaxwell3?


He is much better. Still at hospital.  He will have another bone marrow test tomorrow morning if his blood counts are still up.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 29, 2019)

So glad to hear he is feeling better. My prayers for all of y'all.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 30, 2019)

So they just postpone the bone marrow test.  His blood counts had went up Friday.  His blood counts have dropped again.  They were 180 Saturday and 130 Sunday and now 109. They need to be 300. Doctor are coming to see us soon as they get to hospital.  Not sure what time that will be yet.


----------



## NoOne (Dec 30, 2019)

Still praying and trusting in the Lord's grace, mercy and peace for Hudson and family, May God bless.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2019)

kmaxwell3 said:


> So they just postpone the bone marrow test.  His blood counts had went up Friday.  His blood counts have dropped again.  They were 180 Saturday and 130 Sunday and now 109. They need to be 300. Doctor are coming to see us soon as they get to hospital.  Not sure what time that will be yet.


This breaks my heart! You guys are in my prayers!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 30, 2019)

Continuing to pray.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Y’all hang in there and we will continue to pray


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 30, 2019)

Praying here also. God is good.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 30, 2019)

Godspeed, prayers sent


----------



## Horns (Dec 30, 2019)

? to you and family. Nothing worse than a sick child


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2019)

Praying for Hudson and all of you. Get well Hudson.


----------



## redeli (Dec 30, 2019)

prayers for Hudson


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 30, 2019)

Praying for him and ya'll. God is good. Don't know whats ahead for you and your family, but one thing i do know, The Lord will never leave you nor forsake you. Hang on tight friend!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 31, 2019)

The blood work has come back completely normal. The bone marrow biopsy results will be done at the end of week hopefully. They just pulled the PICC line out of his chest and we should be going home shortly. So as of right now it looks like he's going to be okay unless the bone marrow tells us something different. Thank you


----------

